# Help: Schnauzer vomits - Best Food?



## ufans (Aug 29, 2009)

My mini schnauzer has been having problems with vomitting. It has caused her to drop a lot of weight. We gone to normal and specialty vets and even went to the extreme and had exploritory surgery. She is still the exact same dog as there has been no behavior changes. She's 7 years old. The vets suggested Hills Science Diet and I am sceptical since I know there is better food out there. My dog loves her food and we have tried several low-quality foods and some mid-quality foods but I thought I would ask your suggestions of what would a good food be for a dog that vomits. She has been doing much much better on canned food and in small quantities, so I would like to find the best can food for her and then try to mix in some hard food as well.

suggestions ??? 

thanks in advance ! My dog needs your help! She is normally around 16-18lbs and is now ~11lbs.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Could the food be making her vomit? I know many, many people have claimed some of the lower quality foods have caused their dogs to have unexplained sicknesses. Google your food. 

In my opinion Evo and Orijen are two of the best foods. Others that are very good are Wellness Core, wellness, Innova, Californa Natural. I beleive Natural Balance is very good and good for a sensitive stomach.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Your problem sounds very similar to one of the threads on here. His dog had billious vomiting problem and needed to be fed 4 x a day, search the dry/canned food section and you'll see some similiar symptoms and hopefully get some answers. Good Luck!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Look at the help me out theads there are good ideas there! Smaller meals more often I wrote some suggestions on that one also elevated dog dishes, plain yogurt, plain pumpkin there is also a med for vomiting which I would ask the vet about. aslo there are blood tests to see pancreitis and such! Good luck


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of food are you feeding? as lorih said, that could be causing it? Usually a fish and potato type formula is best for sensitive tummy dogs.


----------



## ufans (Aug 29, 2009)

The dog grew up on Eukanuba - Small Breed. When she started having trouble we switched to Eukanuba - Sensitive Stomach. After the last serious case that resulted in surgery we went to canned food and tried a few kinds but mainly Pedigree. 

I just got some Blue Buffalo so I am going to try that. She only vomits once every few weeks now, but I want to find the best food to get her weight back on while not having her vomit. We're trying to do many small meals.

BTW> I recognize that switching food takes time, so I am going to stick with one food for a few weeks before assessing how things are going. 

The hard thing is trying to get weight back on when the dog has a sensitive stomach.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Wellness has (from what I hear) a really good line that is called Wellness Simple Food Solutions. It is good for dogs with issues with kibble. I don't feed it because my dogs don't have any problems eating, but you could look it up to see if it is in your area and try that. You can also look for the Wellness can food. That might help as a topper. 
If you are going to stay with the BB, that is a pretty good food as well. Your problem might have been with the 2 brands that you were using before. 
Hope everything works out for you. Keep us updated on how things are going and if you have any other questions.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno used to vomit daily when he had on low quality foods, I think he had grain intolerance because when I swtiched him to grain free foods, the vomiting stopped. Right now he's on acana provincial and doing well on it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Your problems are probably coming from the low quality foods. There are a few kibbles that are formulated for sensitive tummies. Wellness Simple Food SOlutions is pretty good. I don't have personal experience with it but have heard only good things. Also, California Natural is formulated with limited ingredients to be easy on sensitive tummies. I have a senior Beagle with issues like crazy (though all his test results are "normal" and vets can't find anything wrong with him) and California Natural kibble with CalNat canned or Canidae cans are about the only things that even remotely sit well with him.
If you have not considered raw, you might want to dabble around on that section as well, but that's up to you.


----------

